# UAE Labor Ban



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

Hi there!

Am just newbie here in expat forum, would somebody give me advise or tell me if I happened to transfer from free zone company to non-free zone company. Do I have a labor ban/immigration? I just received my employment card last April 2012 and I planned to move in another company which is non-free zone. 
Thanks!


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've done the same and there was no ban!


----------



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

hi there, thanks for the reply. Even I worked only for two months?


----------



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

hiitsjudy said:


> I've done the same and there was no ban!



Even if i worked for 2 months, still no ban for me?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

I worked 3 months n didn't have any ban but they asked me to pay for the visa/ recruitment cost. You are not registered in labor department anyway so it doesn't matter freezone have their own rules just make sure you resign from the company you are working for now and provide them with your new residence visa so they can clear your record in freezone


----------



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

But I received my Employment Card from DMCC last month, does it matter for a ban also? Had you paid any costs from your free zone company?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

amongst said:


> But I received my Employment Card from DMCC last month, does it matter for a ban also? Had you paid any costs from your free zone company?


Yeah I worked for a company in jebel Ali freezone I had my residence visa and employment card. It doesn't matter they will ask u to return the card. 

About the recruitment cost, if its written on your contract that you have to bare the recruitment cost if you resign while on probation your employer will most likely ask you to pay. And yes I paid for the visa I don't know what else but it wasn't much


----------



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply Ms. Judy..


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

amongst said:


> Thank you very much for your reply Ms. Judy..


No worries and good luck!! I was super worried too but everything worked out fine !! don't worry too much !!


----------



## amongst (May 27, 2012)

hiitsjudy said:


> No worries and good luck!! I was super worried too but everything worked out fine !! don't worry too much !!


Thanks a lot!...Yes it really makes me worried that now I received different calls from the application I sent few days ago.


----------



## omnivore (Mar 6, 2013)

*Labor ban*

I am employed in a private company in , my joining date on the contract was 2 days ago and I signed the contract yesterday. However just today, there is a bigger company (private) hiring me with a better position and salary package (4,000 aed difference). I came here in Dubai on tourist visa and my current company arranged for my employment visa. 

Will I get the labor ban of 6 months though I have only been with the company for less than 1 month? What could be the best action for me? I hope you could help. Many thanks.


----------

